# 2007 Sentra radio



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

Although my stereo in my car is stock.....for now, at least until I run into a good amount of money, maybe at the casinos. I have realized that this radio seems to turn itself down when the music gets too loud. I know its not that speed sensitive volume, I have turned that off so it doesn't change while I'm driving, it's just a little annoying. I can be sitting still and have the volume to max and it will quiet itself and it's making me mad. Is there anyway this can be disabled?


----------

